# No upcoming episodes showing via manual recording



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Doing my usual Saturday stint of checking everything is going to record during the week and I have a major problem today - no upcoming episodes are listed for any of my series links!!

Will try a reboot as the last download is shown as successful and the EPG guide seems to be complete up to next Monday week.


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

Major dude said:


> Doing my usual Saturday stint of checking everything is going to record during the week and I have a major problem today - no upcoming episodes are listed for any of my series links!!
> 
> Will try a reboot as the last download is shown as successful and the EPG guide seems to be complete up to next Monday week.


This is a known issue, currently being looked at by Virgin Media.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Ernie_C said:


> This is a known issue, currently being looked at by Virgin Media.


Thanks Ernie,

Hope VM get to grips with this pronto


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

With it being a fault that doesn't affect everyone, it might take some time to track down and fix


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

are we sure it isn't everybody? couldn't it be that it hasn't been noticed by others yet? - there's so much moaning about other things over at the VM forums that they might have been too busy to notice 

have you, or anybody else, had a post 10am dialup and still have all your SP's?


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

My assumption in Carl's statement is that he isn't affected. It would seem reasonable that it does not affect all as there are too few comments on fora about this situation.


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

I suspect a lot of people are just out enjoying the sun! I've not seen anyone report they were unaffected yet.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It may be worth forcing another connection to see if that fixes it now.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

cwaring said:


> With it being a fault that doesn't affect everyone, it might take some time to track down and fix


Are you sure you are not affected Carl?

Humour me and go into:-
Home page, 
my shows & recordings, 
manual recordings, 
browse by time, and either 
favourite channels or all channels.

Select any show that has a regular slot and view upcoming episodes.

Is anything listed in upcoming episodes?


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

OzSat said:


> It may be worth forcing another connection to see if that fixes it now.


just tried - figured that nothing worse could happen right? 

pretty much the same as Fri, Thu and, iirc, Wed 15 elephants worth of downloading and then no %count on loading but it was just minutes ago so not much'll have indexed much. patiently waiting an hour to check again.

Oz, can we assume that your SL's are OK?


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Good point, still no confirmation that any one is unaffected. Also done as per SJP and no download % count. Went through too quick to be getting any meaningful amount of data.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

sjp said:


> just tried - figured that nothing worse could happen right?
> 
> pretty much the same as Fri, Thu and, iirc, Wed 15 elephants worth of downloading and then no %count on loading but it was just minutes ago so not much'll have indexed much. patiently waiting an hour to check again.
> 
> Oz, can we assume that your SL's are OK?


No you can't - I'm not in a position to check if it is fixed but it will not harm forcing a call if the data was messed up earlier.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

OzSat said:


> No you can't - I'm not in a position to check if it is fixed but it will not harm forcing a call if the data was messed up earlier.


just trying to figure out if anybody out there is OK


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Firstly an apology. I *actually* meant to post my comment in this thread; but then would have had to delete it as it does say "no discussion" 

However....



Major dude said:


> Are you sure you are not affected Carl?
> 
> Humour me and go into:-
> Home page,
> ...


Yes. I have checked a half-dozen or so shows that are due to start at 8pm tonight and all have upcoming episodes listed.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I suspect Carl hasn't had a daily call processed today (since around 9am)


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

it says no discussion but i'll bet that there's plenty folks subscribed to it so it doesn't seem such a bad place to discuss what is potentially the biggest VM screw up to date.


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Carl what time was your last "Daily Call"?


----------



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

Mine (call) was about 15:15 and nothing recorded since and upcoming shows nothing.

Tried a reboot, recall and resetup on series link.
This sucks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

OzSat said:


> I suspect Carl hasn't had a daily call processed today (since around 9am)


This is true.



Adder said:


> Carl what time was your last "Daily Call"?


Gimme a chance! I don't sit on these forums you know 

Last call was today at 02:38. GC/Indexing time-stamped at just before 09:45.


----------



## markabuckley (Dec 23, 2004)

I'vebeen a long time away from this forum (was a Series 1 owner for a good while)

nice to be back - but had TIVO installed - and this Series Link issue didn't sit well with the wife - new toy -not working etc

but glad to hear its a glitch rather than a normal thing !!


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

We're off on holiday tomorrow and I found this issue after accidentally scheduling a recording -up too early

I wondered why my upcoming recordings were all blank but after reading this I think I'll phone VM and dump a quick email to digital spy, get the profile raised so it embarrasses them. The last time I did that was when they screwed up the ir/irda and we all had to get adaptors from TiVo back in the series 1 days. My efforts got me a free adaptor (credit for the full cost to my Telewest account).

This is a big product for VM, they need to fix it ASAP or Sky will be mentioning it to everyone trying to switch.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

page 4, post 33 for a relatively painless workaround

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/no-new-EPG-data-yesterday-or-today/td-p/616345/page/4


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Johnny_boy said:


> This is a big product for VM, they need to fix it ASAP or Sky will be mentioning it to everyone trying to switch.


Like Sky+ is perfect


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

Very true Carl but as a former customer many times of both services, Sky really do go to town on VM when you tell them you're switching and something like this could retain a customer if they rely on their Series Links.


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

sjp said:


> page 4, post 33 for a relatively painless workaround
> 
> http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/no-new-EPG-data-yesterday-or-today/td-p/616345/page/4


My next series link is tomorrow so no failed recordings as yet but I'll try it anyway.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

and, enjoy your holiday


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

cwaring said:


> This is true.
> 
> Gimme a chance! I don't sit on these for
> ums you know


Eh!?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Never mind. Just my odd SOH. I meant to delete that comment


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

OzSat said:


> I suspect Carl hasn't had a daily call processed today (since around 9am)


I have the fault, and my connection was at 4:20 (I assume am). It just managed to record Click.



sjp said:


> page 4, post 33 for a relatively painless workaround


Only if your Hiccups are manageable. Mine aren't. For example, I have 4 pages of missed recordings at 9pm. Trying to sort through a few days of that to identify the handful that ought to have recorded isn't practice. Hiccups won't be useful to me until we can filter it by Favourite Channels (if then).


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

in this case it is the only time they're really useful though, most of the time... you're quite right it's every non recording rerun of the show and on a 3 or 4 repeat cycle through the day and when the show is repeated 6 time a week there's millions of the boogers.

it really only took me less than 5 minutes to do my 17 shows to get me up to Tuesday.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It is worth having backup wishlists with a lower priority then you series links.

That way you will not miss any channel changes or unlinked episodes.

And this weekend's issues would not have lost anything.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

After forcing an update two hours ago my upcoming episodes and series links are back.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Major dude said:


> Doing my usual Saturday stint of checking everything is going to record during the week and I have a major problem today - no upcoming episodes are listed for any of my series links!!


Firstly, I just realised that your post makes no actual reference to manual recordings 

Secondly, and only after my latest 'daily call'*, I find my Tivo has been affected too 

* Today @ 04:22 | GC/Indexing: 03:06/05:25


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

Interestingly I have two Tivos and only one was affected by this issue!


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Just got back from a weekend "end of primary school camp" and sat down to catch up on last 2 stages of the Tour de France and found they weren't there. Also German GP missing. "hiccups" gave me the "no longer in program guide" excuse and planned recordings show nothing scheduled - went to one series link where I knew there'd be programs - wife wife's SL for Doctors - and it happily reports 40 episodes but click on upcoming programs and it says nothing scheduled.

I've used TiVo for ~10 years so I'm well aware of its benefits and to some extent will just write off this weekend as an unfortunate if very irritating occurrence. However, if I was a new to TiVo customer of VM then I'd probably already on the phone to them asking them to take it away and replace what I'd had before. As it seems this is a widespread, if not universal, problem on VM TiVo's then this is probably the case in for many new TiVo users.

Try the "force update" route now and hope its now fixed (as some people on the VM forum claim)


----------



## Mizake (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi

I've just forced an update and it's not made any difference. Have put University Challenge and Top Gear on manual record to make sure I get them.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Mizake said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just forced an update and it's not made any difference. Have put University Challenge and Top Gear on manual record to make sure I get them.


Just checked and result of my "forced update" is positive ... planned recordings looks sensible again. N.b. while this was going on I managed to watch todays TdF highlights on ITVplayer on a laptop ... any idea if we'll get an ITVplayer app anytime since its clear that there's more available than is currently on catch up TV. This means that TiVo had had ~40 mins to do all its housekeeping after the update completed before I checked the planned recordings - you may need to give it a bit of time to react to the new data before deciding if it has worked!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

All back to normal here


----------



## sxb (Feb 23, 2002)

My Tivo must be in a timewarp or something. Worked quite happily over the weekend, and all the 'ToDo' Episodes from SL's all vanished this morning (can only assume it got borked on an update after others had theirs fixed as it was happily recording SL's after midnight).

I'll have to try forcing another update later when I get home.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

This does seem like a very strange, and (I hope) one-off, glitch


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine's ok now too.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Firstly, I just realised that your post makes no actual reference to manual recordings


Carl,
Look at the title of my thread.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. And here's your original, first post.



Major dude said:


> Doing my usual Saturday stint of checking everything is going to record during the week and I have a major problem today - no upcoming episodes are listed for any of my series links!!
> 
> Will try a reboot as the last download is shown as successful and the EPG guide seems to be complete up to next Monday week.


Not one mention of a "manual recording".


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Yes. And here's your original, first post.
> 
> Not one mention of a "manual recording".


quoting a post doesn't seem to carry the title over... 

No upcoming episodes showing via manual recording or what's writen across the top of my FF window


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Mine too. But nothing in the *post* relating to the title. Manual recordings don't have "upcoming" episodes 

Let's not drag this out *too* long, ok?


----------

